# Spinning bail closes on cast - how to fix?



## Tristan

Hi, everybody!

Don't know if this is the correct forum to post this question, but I have an issue with a reel that I otherwise enjoy quite a bit and hope there's a fix available.

I'm using a Abu Garcia c6000-s3 spinning reel. It's not a very expensive reel, but it's smooth, holds a ton of line, and is feather light. I like it.

Lately, it's developed a habit of flipping the bail closed on a hard cast for distance - which obviously ruins the distance part of the cast, and has cost me a couple rigs when my knots gave way under the strain.

Is this a known problem with this reel or spinning reels in general, and if so, is there also a known fix for this?

Thanks in advance for any advise given.

- Tristan


----------



## kingfisherman23

Welcome to the forum, Tristan!

The solution to your problem depends on the exact cause. I've never opened up a C-6000, but I'd assume it has an auto-engage. This means that the bail is designed to close when you turn the handle. This is the most likely issue, the handle is getting bumped or turned during the cast and the bail trips. We'll call this option one, for future reference. The other possible (less likely) problem is that your bail is popping over by itself due to momentum during the cast. We'll call this option two.

Solutions:

Find a schematic and get ready to take the reel apart.

Option one: You can fix this is a couple of ways. First, check the bail spring. If the spring is old or has weakened for some reason, the bail will not lock as securely. Second, investigate the auto-engage mechanism. Figure out what makes the bail trip over when you turn the handle and disable it. You can usually accomplish this by removing a single piece. Disabling the auto-engage means that you'll have to manually flip the bail after each cast but it won't hamper the performance of your reel.

Option two: The best and simplest way to correct this problem is usually replacing the bail spring. However, I have seen spinners where the bail arm itself has loosened up and just needs to be tightened.

Hope these help. If you don't want to do it yourself, I'd be happy to help out.

Evan


----------



## Green Cart

*Also see my thread under*

"Disabling Diawa Automatic Bail Closure" that I started April 7 in the "Open Forum".


----------



## big brother

simple fix #1
Tighten the drag before you cast.
charlie


----------



## mbg60

Ultimate fix #1. Before you cast, open your bail, rotate the rotor clockwise until you can't turn the rotor any more, then cast. Rotating the rotor will negate any inertia build-up during the cast that causes the bail trip lever to engage, causing the bail to shut. This will work provided your reel has IAR (instant anti-reverse). Hope this helps.


----------



## moose22dog

mbg60 said:


> Ultimate fix #1. Before you cast, open your bail, rotate the rotor clockwise until you can't turn the rotor any more, then cast. Rotating the rotor will negate any inertia build-up during the cast that causes the bail trip lever to engage, causing the bail to shut. This will work provided your reel has IAR (instant anti-reverse). Hope this helps.


i have been haveing the same thing happen to me on my daiwa sealine baitruuner. i have been doing what mbg60 said, just rotate the bail till it can't move. i might just take the spring out of the auto bail if it keeps happening. tight lines justin


----------



## reeldoc

could be a that the bail itself is bent, sometimes all that is needed is to apply a little force onto the bail when opening as in bending it backwards. Or the bail could be bent out of shape. You can tell if it is out of shape by removing the bail screws one at a time to see if the bail springs away from the rotor, if it does spring away you can bend it until it is evenly spaced on both sides of the rotor. Should only have a slight gap on either side.


----------



## Led

Remove the bail arm all together !! aka Tournament casting style.

Just leave a small stub to pick up the line manually.

To save me lots of typing I've borrowed this from another forum










Problem solved
:fishing:


----------



## bctom

rubber band


----------



## robc22

Remove the auto bail trip.......NOT the bail spring........


----------



## reeldoc

remember when making a cast to make sure the spool is at the top of the stroke, this will greatly reduce line friction on the bail arm as well prevent any possible hang ups.


----------



## Led

Quote "_remember when making a cast to make sure the spool is at the top of the stroke, this will greatly reduce line friction on the bail arm as well prevent any possible hang ups._"

It's also the biggest and quickest method of bending the main shaft  Something that I wouldn't advise.


----------

